

Jessica Livingston is now tweeting as well  - DanielRibeiro
http://twitter.com/foundersatwork
A few days after pg started twitting as well: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1640530
======
DanielRibeiro
A few days after pg started tweeting as well:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1640530>

